# Can I use a grow light



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

well I mean, do you have anymore information other than saying its a light. we need some information in order to tell if it will grow plants


----------



## trstange (Oct 27, 2008)

You may not like the look, plants may like the red and blue spectrum but not the human eye...


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

Any light that will grow plants out of the water will grow plants in the water, as long as you don't put the light in the water. Aquarium plant lights are designed for appearance and growth. With regular plant lights appearance may not be a concern.


----------



## Cate (Jun 16, 2015)

*Grow lights*

The bulb is 9 watts, emits red and blue spectrum, 450nm blue, 655 nm red. It sets on top of screen in my 75 and 20 gallon turtle not far from high water level.I remove and replace some water, so the distance stays the same. It does look purple, of course, but is what I can afford for this moment. I would like to improve, but am working on DYI co2 system right now. I have java fern, java leaf, java moss Christmas moss and 1 Hygrophilia, corymbosa


----------



## trstange (Oct 27, 2008)

Cate said:


> The bulb is 9 watts, emits red and blue spectrum, 450nm blue, 655 nm red. It sets on top of screen in my 75 and 20 gallon turtle not far from high water level.I remove and replace some water, so the distance stays the same. It does look purple, of course, but is what I can afford for this moment. I would like to improve, but am working on DYI co2 system right now. I have java fern, java leaf, java moss Christmas moss and 1 Hygrophilia, corymbosa


9 Watts on a 75 seems a little low for power, it may not be strong enough to reach the bottom of the tank.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

You can find cheap w/ more watts..
24W E26/E27 LED Grow Lights 200 1500 lm Red / Blue AC 85-265 V 1 pcs 4831294 2017 ? $11.99

What you have should keep what you have alive.. I assume since it is a turtle tank the 55 isn't fully filled..
There are other fairly cheap options ..like LED shop lights..
Feit Electric 2 ft. 2-Light LED Utility Shop Light-73987 - The Home Depot
or even T8 LED tubes if you can find old fixtures.. Usually need to gut the ballast out..
https://greenlightdepot.com/product...=14462080068&gclid=CI2VzduCwtICFVU7gQod_KYAbg

For alt. less expensive Brooder lamps and CFL's work in a pinch
HDX 10-1/2 in. Brooder Clamp Light-HD-303PDQ - The Home Depot


----------



## FishRFriendz (Dec 21, 2016)

Cate said:


> is what I can afford for this moment. I would like to improve, but am working on DYI co2 system right now.


Plants can grow without additional CO2. 

Plants cannot grow without light. 

Unless you're growing mushrooms.


----------

